# Apple Care iPad à vendre, petites annonces ?



## Cocopop (14 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un Apple Care pour iPad neuf (sous blister + facture d'achat) à vendre pour 50 mais je ne trouve pas où mettre mon annonce via votre site : http://ioccasion.fr/

Pouvez vous m'indiquer dans quelle catégorie le mettre ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2013)

Cocopop a dit:


> Pouvez vous m'indiquer dans quelle catégorie le mettre ?


Le mettre moins cher ou attendre que la promo de Boulanger (29 ) soit terminée


----------



## Cocopop (14 Mai 2013)

Ils ont bientôt écoulé tous les stocks donc je laisse au même prix ^^

Mais je voulais savoir où mettre ma vente dans le site ioccassions


----------

